# Shipping info also giant house pigeon, archangel, and baby dove pics!



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok looking to sell an archangel or two for the first time. birds will be getting their first vaccinations, and wormed this week. These are young birds. How long should I wait to sell after vaccinating? What would be the best price to start at? I have paid $15-25.00 + shipping for my birds. The parents are copper black wing, and toy stencil for blue icing. And these birds were hatched on jan 1. Are they old enough to sell, or should I wait a little longer?

I posted abot my doves making their first nest some time ago. They are doing great and have hatched their first baby. The little guy is already weaned and they are nesting again. Also would like to know about shipping and selling these guys too, in case I end up with way too many. 

my archangel babies. These are the two mentioned above. Anyone want to take a guess on what color they will be after they are done molting? Those are house pigeons in the background. birds get caged when they go outside because I have a hawk that loves to hang around. 



















this is their little brother/sister. there was two chicks. the parents lost the other. He actually looks lighter then the other two did when they were that size. 










My baby ringneck


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

My giant house pigeon baby. also want to play guess the color with this one too? His older brother is the blue grizzle above. this guy isn't showing any signs of white fathers like his brother did when he was a baby. He's also a little darker colored and has a reddish tint to the surface of his feathers (its not bronze). Mom is a red grizzle. Dad is a blue bar white flight.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The babies are adorable! Dp they have bands are their legs?

Here is the link to information on shipping birds:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/shipping-birds-questions-answers-and-links-23515.html

I would not ship these youngsters until they are done with the period of isolation given per instructions with vaccinations. Do not ship until babies are totally weaned, and eating well and drinking well by themselves. I suggest you also give them probiotics and nutritional supplement days before shipping.

As far as the coloring of birds, please post in genetics forum.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep they are all fully weaned. thanks for the info. will repost in genetics.  They aren't banded yet. The bands should be coming today. 

would the new manna pro pigeon conditioner work well as a nutritional suppliment for shipping?


----------

